# Tarping Storm Damaged Roof's



## Adaco

My name is Terry Adams; and I represent Adaco, LLC. We are a firm that has been in the Property Preservation/REO field for over 11 years. We were recently awarded a contract with several Insurance Companies; whereas we will provide specific services to these insurance companies. 

The services that we will be providing is following after tree companies and tarping damaged roofs, boarding broken windows, etc and there are time constraints; essentially meaning the same day that the tree is removed. These damaged roofs occur during storms such as hurricanes, tornadoes, etc. The negotiated rates exceed what one would expect to receive from National Preservation Companies, etc. therefor making this a viable opportunity. 

There are parameters that must be met and I will go into greater details as this moves forward but you can expect to perform in a manner consistent with the normal practices of tarping roofs or boarding windows, to include before and after pics. Please note that this is a broadcast email and the rates to perform these services vary from one state to another but essentially there is a rate that is per hour, per man (Only 2 man crews), plus materials, steep roof rates, multi-level structure rates, etc. 

There are requirements that must be met as well such as G&L Insurance, Workman’s Comp, Auto Ins., must own the correct tools, camera, email capabilities, time tracking, etc. It should also be mentioned that so long as the roof is tarped according to standards, there is no warranty required. 

We are looking for vendors in all markets as we must have 100% coverage in each state.

The one big difference between this project and one that directly involves Property Preservation is that 100% of these properties are occupied with homeowner being present. We will be required to wear a sleeved shirt that identifies our company (Insurance company requirement) and all vendors must be presentable. 

Pay comes at the 30 day mark or sooner and we can offer direct deposit. If interested, simply respond to this email and we will get you started on the next step.


----------



## Jovashut

*Look at PM*

Sent you a PM. Thanks Jon:thumbsup:


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD.

*Automated Response From Terry Adams*

Thank You for your inquiry. To provide for details. We are looking for vendors that have the ability to tarp damaged roofs, board broken windows, doors, etc. The roof tarps as well as the window boards but be performed in accordance with Insurance regulations (very similar to what is required by HUD, Fannie Mae, FHA, and National Preservation Companies).· 
· It will be required to provide photos of address, front of house, roof damage before tarp, and then after pictures of roof being tarped (all from same angle). Upon completion the pictures, details of work performed to include materials used, sqft. Covered, time record for on and off of job.
·  
· All of these properties will be occupied with the homeowner being present so vendors must be presentable and a uniform type, sleeved shirt will be required (most likely the insurance company will require our company name). 
· 
· The rate that should be expected will be $85.00 per hour for a 2 man crew plus $.16 per sqft to offset the material cost (roof tarp material will consist of tarp, 1x2 pine furring strips, galvanized nails, and plastic cap roofing nails) Tarps can be purchased at home improvement stores or an online supplier such as Bargainlocks.com, Tarpsplus.com, etc. It does not matter to our firm where the materials come from this will be at your discretion so long as the product meet the industry guidelines. Note that roof tarps must extend 48” on all side of damaged area or to roof’ edge but this should be included into the sqft. Of tarped area.
· 
· Window Board Material will consist of 1/2" Plywood for windows, 3/4" or 5/8" Plywood for doorways, 2" x 4" studs, 3/8" or 1/2" x 12" long Round-Headed Carriage Bolts, 3/8" or 1/2" Nuts for the Carriage Bolts, 3/8" or 1/2" Washers. 
Time tracking is a must and will determine the actual time on a job, meaning the time you arrive on location till the time that you are clear from a location. Drive time between jobs is not calculated into the hourly rate.

You should arrive on location prepared to complete the job so having an assortment of materials would be preferred

We are required to be on location the same day and within a few hours after the departure of the tree company. Please keep in mind that the only job of the tree company is to remove the tree, it is our job to secure the property from and further damage; therefore we are asked to arrive on location within 5 hours of tree removal. Communication is of the upmost importance. Our firm can and will be penalized for not adhering to Insurance company policies and this penalty will have to be absorbed by the vendor if no fault of our firm.

You should expect payment to be received no later than 30 days from completion so long as all details, pictures, etc are received by our office.

There are specific guidelines that must be followed when boarding a window or door as well as tarping a roof. Failure to comply with these guidelines will result in the job being kicked back to be corrected by the vendor or face non-payment for that job.

I have attached some information as to how we are expected to board windows and tarp roof’s. We will certainly be available to answer and questions and assist in any way that we can.

I have also attached a vendor data sheet and I will need this returned as well as a list of zip codes that you cover. If you cover an entire county or state then I will only need the county and/or state name.

Proof of GL Insurance, workman’s comp (or exempt status form), auto insurance are required and Adaco, LLC will need to be listed as additionally insured. E&O Insurance is not required for the service that you will be providing.

Adaco does provide direct deposit so as this progresses and you find that you are interested in this, we will need this information as well, this can be added at any time.



Terry Adams
Adaco, LLC
610 N First St. Ste 5-426
Hamilton, MT 59840
406.552.0874 Direct
[email protected]
www.Adacollc.com


Hmmm....


----------



## damaton

This guy emailed us today as well and we got the same loser email sent over. I politely explained the following based on what my best guess of how it would go...

So here is some simple math. A tree goes through a roof and makes a 3’x3’ hole (pretty big hole), so with this clowns setup, you would have to tarp an area 7x7. So at .16 sqft that’s a value meal buying $ 2.24. Then at $85/hr for the TWO guys you have to have there, you make what $85.00??? if not less because that tarp would honestly take what 15 minutes??? Lol and you know hes only going to pay for actual time….

SO best case you make $86.24 for having 2 guys there WITHIN 5 hours of a call…


 Good luck to you sir. With those rates you should be able to find the craigslist monkeys you are looking for. Do you math guy, you are asking contractors to go into the negative for you. You should be ashamed and embarrassed...


----------



## Adaco

*you have got it all wrong*

Clearly you didn't take the time to understand the process or how the hourly rate works. I have never seen someone so eager to discredit or even walk away from an extra 150-200k per year but you did this without ever talking to me once. You made up your own mind and ran with it and posted it as word. Its just as well because the last thing I need is someone that has all the negativity as you and the million reasons why you cant get something done. You just made a decision to claim that I was a rip off. At least I learned BEFORE hand how this just upset you so and that in your opinion anything North of $100k per year was crap money


----------



## HollandPPC

Adaco said:


> Clearly you didn't take the time to understand the process or how the hourly rate works. I have never seen someone so eager to discredit or even walk away from an extra 150-200k per year but you did this without ever talking to me once. You made up your own mind and ran with it and posted it as word. Its just as well because the last thing I need is someone that has all the negativity as you and the million reasons why you cant get something done. You just made a decision to claim that I was a rip off. At least I learned BEFORE hand how this just upset you so and that in your opinion anything North of $100k per year was crap money


I think we would all love to make an extra 150k per year. By the time I paid for labor, materials, gas, etc I see myself losing some serious money. Last time I checked my company was a for profit and not a charity service. If the pricing referenced is true I would recommend getting your head examined. With all do respect that is complete SCUMBAG CRAIGSLIST 
pricing.


----------



## GTX63

damaton said:


> So here is some simple math. A tree goes through a roof and makes a 3’x3’ hole (pretty big hole), so with this clowns setup, you would have to tarp an area 7x7. So at .16 sqft that’s a value meal buying $ 2.24. Then at $85/hr for the TWO guys you have to have there, you make what $85.00??? if not less because that tarp would honestly take what 15 minutes??? Lol and you know hes only going to pay for actual time….
> 
> SO best case you make $86.24 for having 2 guys there WITHIN 5 hours of a call…




Terry, would the above rates be accurate for that scenario?


----------



## Adaco

No they wouldn't be correct. This is an attempt to discredit me on ones opinion. He never once bothered to speak to me about it, he just made his own mind up about it and posted on this forum. 
First off his analogy of the scenario he gave doesn't make any sense. While he is correct that a 3x3 hole in the roof would warrant a tarped area of 7x7 and if that were the actual area to be tarped (7x7=49 sqft @ $.16 = $7.84 not $2.24). However the smallest area that we have ever tarped is 10x10, so under that equation. 100 sqft @.16 per= $16.00 plus the 1 hr. rate of $85=$101.00 for an Hour that in reality would only take you approx. 15-20 min to complete. 
Now I know that you can buy the standard 10x10, 6 mil blue poly tarp for as low as $5.00, 6 furring strips @ $1.02 each = $6.12, hand full of nails and screws........so total is approx. what $13.00 if you include nails and/or screws? Now here is another analogy. 1500 sqft roof to be tarped @ .16 per = $240.00 for material and $85 per for 6 hrs = $510 plus the $240.00 for materials = $750.00 your material to tarp this area runs about 170-180 so $240-180= $60.00+$510.00= $570.00 pocketed after the material expense. 
The insurance company only agreed to $.16 per sqft because they did not want us making money on the material but you can see that the larger the tarped area the more $ there is to be made just off of the material. There are likely occasions that this would not work for some firms but for the most part, there is money to be made. 
Now take the # of actual tarps a company does in a months time for a National Preservation Co. (1-2) and compare that to (4-5 per day or even just 1 per day). I will say that my tarp pricing is coming from online suppliers and NOT Home Depot or Lowes, which will make all the difference in the world. 
As for window, boards the same $.16 per sqft applies and on average a standard 3x5 window will be billable at 1 hours rate........... 5 broken 3x5 windows will warrant an average of $85 per window = $425. 
The days of ANY preservation company paying $425 to board 5 windows are long, long gone. Thoughts?


----------



## HollandPPC

My thoughts are you should be a comedian because I got a good laugh out of you.


----------



## hammerhead

WOW where do I sign. :whistling2:


----------



## cover2

Adaco said:


> No they wouldn't be correct. This is an attempt to discredit me on ones opinion. He never once bothered to speak to me about it, he just made his own mind up about it and posted on this forum.
> First off his analogy of the scenario he gave doesn't make any sense. While he is correct that a 3x3 hole in the roof would warrant a tarped area of 7x7 and if that were the actual area to be tarped (7x7=49 sqft @ $.16 = $7.84 not $2.24). However the smallest area that we have ever tarped is 10x10, so under that equation. 100 sqft @.16 per= $16.00 plus the 1 hr. rate of $85=$101.00 for an Hour that in reality would only take you approx. 15-20 min to complete.
> Now I know that you can buy the standard 10x10, 6 mil blue poly tarp for as low as $5.00, 6 furring strips @ $1.02 each = $6.12, hand full of nails and screws........so total is approx. what $13.00 if you include nails and/or screws? Now here is another analogy. 1500 sqft roof to be tarped @ .16 per = $240.00 for material and $85 per for 6 hrs = $510 plus the $240.00 for materials = $750.00 your material to tarp this area runs about 170-180 so $240-180= $60.00+$510.00= $570.00 pocketed after the material expense.
> The insurance company only agreed to $.16 per sqft because they did not want us making money on the material but you can see that the larger the tarped area the more $ there is to be made just off of the material. There are likely occasions that this would not work for some firms but for the most part, there is money to be made.
> Now take the # of actual tarps a company does in a months time for a National Preservation Co. (1-2) and compare that to (4-5 per day or even just 1 per day). I will say that my tarp pricing is coming from online suppliers and NOT Home Depot or Lowes, which will make all the difference in the world.
> As for window, boards the same $.16 per sqft applies and on average a standard 3x5 window will be billable at 1 hours rate........... 5 broken 3x5 windows will warrant an average of $85 per window = $425.
> The days of ANY preservation company paying $425 to board 5 windows are long, long gone. Thoughts?


 So we sign on and virtually wait for an act of God in our immediate vicinity? Now the big question how much do you discount those numbers??
How many insurance companies are you working for? We could live in tornado alley and if none of those homes are insured by who you are dealing with we won't make squat. Just sayin


----------



## HollandPPC

with that kind of rockstar pricing I instantly went number 3 in my pants


----------



## JenkinsHB

I guess I could try this for a week and see how it goes.


----------



## Wannabe

Terry,

I 100% agree that in a disaster zone that serious money can be made. As a restoration company we offer this service and bill xactimate rate. who is keeping the Emergency Call Fee? That is normally $180


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Adaco said:


> No they wouldn't be correct. This is an attempt to discredit me on ones opinion. He never once bothered to speak to me about it, he just made his own mind up about it and posted on this forum.
> First off his analogy of the scenario he gave doesn't make any sense. While he is correct that a 3x3 hole in the roof would warrant a tarped area of 7x7 and if that were the actual area to be tarped (7x7=49 sqft @ $.16 = $7.84 not $2.24). However the smallest area that we have ever tarped is 10x10, so under that equation. 100 sqft @.16 per= $16.00 plus the 1 hr. rate of $85=$101.00 for an Hour that in reality would only take you approx. 15-20 min to complete.
> Now I know that you can buy the standard 10x10, 6 mil blue poly tarp for as low as $5.00, 6 furring strips @ $1.02 each = $6.12, hand full of nails and screws........so total is approx. what $13.00 if you include nails and/or screws? Now here is another analogy. 1500 sqft roof to be tarped @ .16 per = $240.00 for material and $85 per for 6 hrs = $510 plus the $240.00 for materials = $750.00 your material to tarp this area runs about 170-180 so $240-180= $60.00+$510.00= $570.00 pocketed after the material expense.
> The insurance company only agreed to $.16 per sqft because they did not want us making money on the material but you can see that the larger the tarped area the more $ there is to be made just off of the material. There are likely occasions that this would not work for some firms but for the most part, there is money to be made.
> Now take the # of actual tarps a company does in a months time for a National Preservation Co. (1-2) and compare that to (4-5 per day or even just 1 per day). I will say that my tarp pricing is coming from online suppliers and NOT Home Depot or Lowes, which will make all the difference in the world.
> As for window, boards the same $.16 per sqft applies and on average a standard 3x5 window will be billable at 1 hours rate........... 5 broken 3x5 windows will warrant an average of $85 per window = $425.
> The days of ANY preservation company paying $425 to board 5 windows are long, long gone. Thoughts?


I don't climb a ladder for less than $600.00 and I mainly work alone. Screw your hourly rate we are not employees pay by the job and up your rate to about 2.25-3.25 per sqft depending on pitch. 

I could go get a contract with an insurance company tomorrow if I offered to pay for the right to tarp their roofs!

Your pricing sucks and we don't work by the hour.


----------



## HollandPPC

Craigslist Hack said:


> I don't climb a ladder for less than $600.00 and I mainly work alone. Screw your hourly rate we are not employees pay by the job and up your rate to about 2.25-3.25 per sqft depending on pitch.
> 
> I could go get a contract with an insurance company tomorrow if I offered to pay for the right to tarp their roofs!
> 
> Your pricing sucks and we don't work by the hour.


As much as a few of us on here can agree the crap this guy is spewing is a joke I bet he has had a 100 or more inquiries from "contractors" looking to make that good money.


----------



## Wannabe

There seems to be a lot of these pop up PSP providers lately--PSP is Preferred Service Provider. The Big Boardup Network is 1-800-Boardup. We just did a 10x15 tarp and 3 sheets of OSB for $2200. This was a ranch home. 

I would figure that Terry would pay more for rope&harness certification and/or crane usage. Fire damage trapping can be risky when the roofing structure has fire damage. We get:

$65/hr per man (5man max) drive time is charged
$180 emergency call fee
$.35sf tarp with an$85.00 minimum
$1.05 sf for boarding
$.40 Lf for furring strips.

It's awful stiff competition to get these jobs. Our biggest competitors are the off-duty firemen that "somehow" gets in front off the homeowner BEFORE any insurance company adjuster ever shows up.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

HollandPPC said:


> As much as a few of us on here can agree the crap this guy is spewing is a joke I bet he has had a 100 or more inquiries from "contractors" looking to make that good money.



I'm willing to bet a few of the members here have contacted him. 

Some guy who has been doing inspections would probably think he hit the lotto!:whistling2:


----------



## HollandPPC

Craigslist Hack said:


> I'm willing to bet a few of the members here have contacted him.
> 
> Some guy who has been doing inspections would probably think he hit the lotto!:whistling2:


I am going to refrain from stirring that pot anymore.
BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nurumkin

Craigslist Hack said:


> I don't climb a ladder for less than $600.00 and I mainly work alone. Screw your hourly rate we are not employees pay by the job and up your rate to about 2.25-3.25 per sqft depending on pitch.
> 
> I could go get a contract with an insurance company tomorrow if I offered to pay for the right to tarp their roofs!
> 
> Your pricing sucks and we don't work by the hour.



Exactly I won't work by the hour because I am damn good at getting **** done. I almost lost it on a rep who tried to refuse payment on a lawn cut because I was only there 10 minutes. I sent her a pic with the specs of my mower that on paper could cut the entire lawn in 3 minutes (assuming it was an open field). I told her if she wanted to play the "hourly game" I would ditch my $10k mower and get a pair of gardening shears.


----------



## nurumkin

Craigslist Hack said:


> I don't climb a ladder for less than $600.00 and I mainly work alone. Screw your hourly rate we are not employees pay by the job and up your rate to about 2.25-3.25 per sqft depending on pitch.
> 
> I could go get a contract with an insurance company tomorrow if I offered to pay for the right to tarp their roofs!
> 
> Your pricing sucks and we don't work by the hour.



Exactly, I won't work by the hour because I am damn good at getting **** done. I almost lost it on a rep who tried to refuse payment on a lawn cut because I was only there 10 minutes. I sent her a pic with the specs of my mower that on paper could cut the entire lawn in 3 minutes (assuming it was an open field). I told her if she wanted to play the "hourly game" I would ditch my $10k mower and get a pair of gardening shears. 



Also, this guy is failing to account for fuel. If I choose to drive my truck I could spend $50 just in fuel getting to the edge of the county.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

nurumkin said:


> Exactly, I won't work by the hour because I am damn good at getting **** done. I almost lost it on a rep who tried to refuse payment on a lawn cut because I was only there 10 minutes. I sent her a pic with the specs of my mower that on paper could cut the entire lawn in 3 minutes (assuming it was an open field). I told her if she wanted to play the "hourly game" I would ditch my $10k mower and get a pair of gardening shears.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this guy is failing to account for fuel. If I choose to drive my truck I could spend $50 just in fuel getting to the edge of the county.



I've gone round and round with them on this issue over pump outs. If a Craigslist contractor shows up with an $89.00 2 stroke harbor freight Generator and a sump pump with garden hose he could be there until Jesus comes back. I show up with a monster trash pump that moves more water than a fire hydrant and I'm out in 2hrs why should I be penalized for having better equipment?


----------



## thanohano44

Craigslist Hack said:


> I've gone round and round with them on this issue over pump outs. If a Craigslist contractor shows up with an $89.00 2 stroke harbor freight Generator and a sump pump with garden hose he could be there until Jesus comes back. I show up with a monster trash pump that moves more water than a fire hydrant and I'm out in 2hrs why should I be penalized for having better equipment?



What's wrong with having better equipment? It makes you a qualified contractor. I'm not sure they want any of those on the job anymore.


----------



## nurumkin

Craigslist Hack said:


> I've gone round and round with them on this issue over pump outs. If a Craigslist contractor shows up with an $89.00 2 stroke harbor freight Generator and a sump pump with garden hose he could be there until Jesus comes back. I show up with a monster trash pump that moves more water than a fire hydrant and I'm out in 2hrs why should I be penalized for having better equipment?


I got into it once with one of the owners of a regional I was subbing for when I first got into the industry. The other owner told me that I should go buy a good lawnmower and I could make a lot of money with it. So I went out and bought a 2 year old 657A and a nice trailer to tow it on that night. The problem was the other owner hated me because he didn't think it was fair that I made several times what any of their other contractors did (mostly because I was very good at what I did), he was also the guy who assigned orders. So he would only assign cuts to his stoner buddy who drove around in an s10 with a $99 push in the back. Then when the lawns were too tall or thick for him I would get the order. So the only things I got were the nightmares. I bitched about it to him and he actually said "just because you are the only one with the equipment to do the job doesn't mean I am going to give it to you". I wasn't really sure what to say about that. Eventually he moved out of the state and I took over lawns completely and managed to increase our volume by around 10x and actually make some money with it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

thanohano44 said:


> What's wrong with having better equipment? It makes you a qualified contractor. I'm not sure they want any of those on the job anymore.


Oh I totally agree with you here but even the cost estimator asks how many hours you were there. 

I think pump outs should be based on volume. It's not that hard to take a measurement for depth then multiply that by widthand length. Then wait for it...wait for it..... BOOM! You have the number of gallons removed.


----------



## LaCaSa

duplicate post moved.


----------



## HollandPPC

heartlandproppresllc said:


> Hello everyone,
> Sorry to budge in on this post. Not exactly sure on how to post/ask qs/ and get answers or to even answer on this website yet, so please forgive me. My name is Zack, Ive been working in this business since I was 16 on and off with a family company here in Fl. Now 24, Me and my fiance have decided to pursue this as our career. For the first 1.5 years we worked together it was rough, not because we couldnt get along, but because of the financial strain that my family put on us. We asked what counties needed to be covered, we had moved to that county to be closer for work. Get this after we moved the work was not here but in another county WTF!? We had to purchase a truck, equipment, trailers, etc etc. So we were in the hole by about 15k grand while barely keeping our bills paid. The work we do is everything, grass, p&p, reo, tashouts, evictions, boardings, maid, everthing! and i could give a list to what they pay us on a private message, and some of you would probably want to sue them or call them out your self!( 20 bucks for recut up to 1 acre, and under 12 in, and intial cuts is 30 up to 1 acre under 24in) And i dont even wanna talk about the money they owe us! sorry for venting guys but back to why im here. Im trying to know the ins and outs of this industry so my family and business can prosper. Im not looking to get rich, or to take over a state. Just to be paid fairly or close to fairly as possible. I have talked to one broker who might be interested but thats about it. Trying to start a business and work for one is difficult, especially when your being paid crap. If you guys could help my family out it would be greatly appreciated with any information on this. and also how to work my way around this website! Thank you everyone!


Obviously you are not sorry you jumped into a topic not even related to the thread. The best advice is do not start off now trying to make a career out of this industry. Could the mods please move his post elsewhere.


----------



## BPWY

HollandPPC said:


> Obviously you are not sorry you jumped into a topic not even related to the thread. The best advice is do not start off now trying to make a career out of this industry.




2 good points


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

This guy just covered him self with chum and jumped into the shark tank! Lmfao!
Do you know what workers comp cost in NJ/NJ?!?! Do you know what Insurance cost when you mention a ladder or roof work?Paying an hourly Rate is your First mistake making whoever goes with you an employe.Something tells me you only won your Multiple "Contracts" from severly undercutting the competition.Good luck!Remember You get what you pay for!


----------



## cover2

Got just the guy for these jobs!! See below.

*I am look to do work for trade look for stuff and a van or tralso do clean out and house work in and outside please call or text me or email me I need work I also tauck I can do a lot thing and some I take money my number is **show contact info*


----------



## hammerhead

cover2 said:


> Got just the guy for these jobs!! See below.
> 
> *I am look to do work for trade look for stuff and a van or tralso do clean out and house work in and outside please call or text me or email me I need work I also tauck I can do a lot thing and some I take money my number is **show contact info*


wow he can do everything but spell


----------



## cover2

hammerhead said:


> wow he can do everything but spell


 True but this is the perfect candidate for all the regionals out there this is what they want doing their work so they can take advantage of them.:whistling2:


----------

